# Reef base sand?



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

Can I use Red Sea Reef Base Dry Aragonite Sand White in my new malawi tank? Use of the phrase "reef base" is worrying me a bit, but I can't see any reason why it wouldn't be usable. The write-up only mentions using it in marine tanks, but other reef-type aragonite sands are advertised as okay for cichlids?


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

The grain size looks a little chunky for cichlids, in my opinion. Many Malawi species use sand in their natural behaviors, and with something like gravel or a large grade sand, you and the fish will miss out on that.

In my experience, when manufacturers include the word "reef" in their substrate name, it's more like crushed coral than sand. Aside from the grain size, I don't see a problem with it, and if they have something finer you could use that.


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah, know what you mean about the size. In a way, though, it's a positive because I think it'll stay put more when I'm cleaning the substrate and is less likely to end up in the filter.

Thanks. That was the right answer because I love the whiteness of that stuff - it will look beautiful in a black tank.


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh, and while you're here, love your tank. Where did you get those black and silvery ones on the right? Would be interested in getting some of those. I was thinking of black limestone before I saw that, but can't seem to find out anywhere whether it's fish friendly or not?


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words! I actually collected all of the rocks from a local river. They all appeared black at first, but pressure washing revealed them to range from red to the granite you're referring to.  You'd be surprised at all the types of rocks you can find in your neighborhood.

I have not heard of black limestone, but a lot of people use limestone in their tanks for its buffering properties, so unless it contains some dye or additive, I would think it's safe. Best to get a second opinion, though.


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yes, that's why I want limestone too, for buffering. Just not sure about the black stuff...

Have gathered a few local rocks myself, but it's usually a struggle to get enough of the right size and interesting shapes which are all the same colour. Have loads of great-looking rocks, but they're all slightly different shades, and I don't like that. I guess it's just a case of persevering and taking the time to search for hours, but I'm a bit impatient. Certainly worth the effort, though, when you get a tank like yours.


----------

